

Google guide for writing testable code - suprgeek
http://misko.hevery.com/code-reviewers-guide/

======
DallaRosa
>Suspicious names: context, environment, principal, >container, or manager

Tell that to the android team

------
rcrowley
Many of these (most notably, the constructor stuff) could be summarized as
"don't use Java."

